# Finally, we have 10 months before the next wave of deceptive commercials



## GreenSky (Dec 8, 2019)

As with each year, the 6 weeks given to review Part D and Advantage plans has ended and no more deceptive commercials about getting all the benefits you are entitled to receive.  I used to like Joe Namath but I can't deal with the BS in that commercial.

I'm exhausted helping my clients change their existing plan to ones more appropriate for the next year at literally no additional commission.  Renewing an existing plan pays exactly the commission (about $30 for a drug plan) as doing 1-2 hours of work and helping a current client move their plan.  So many others have called Medicare and received absolutely incorrect advice.  I always recommend speaking with an expert - someone with a license, certification, and experience.  The seasonal employees with Medicare don't care nor do they know what they're doing.  (I spoke with a lady who was told to go with a plan for $30 per month.  I was able to get her a plan covering her ONE generic at zero copay for $13).

Unlike Advantage and Drug plans, everyone with a Medicare supplement can review their costs and benefits year round.  In most states you need to be in decent health (not perfect) in order to change companies to save money.   If you live in CA, OR or MO you have an annual open enrollment.  NY and WA allow non-medical enrollment year round although those two states are very expensive because of this "benefit".

I strongly suggest those with Medicare supplements shop around with an expert on a regular basis.  The reasonably priced plan you bought at age 65 might not be such a great deal in 3-5 years.  It costs nothing to find out if there is a lower price out there.

Rick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> I'm exhausted helping my clients change their existing plan


Thank you Rick.....


----------

